# SiSandra



## Arctucas (Aug 14, 2020)

Is Sandra really that bad, or is it that it takes forever?

Anyway, my CPU bench:


----------



## basco (Aug 14, 2020)

my 5960x without HT after ten minutes and still on 0% i threw the towel.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 14, 2020)

I thought I would not get many participants, due to the inordinate amount of time the tests take.

Everyone wants quick results, I suppose.

One of these days, I am going to run the entire set of benchmarks, just to see how long it takes.


----------

